# Pain after natural miscarriage, normal?



## Genie

I had a natural miscarriage last Thursday at 8+2. The cramping period type pains have totally died down but I've been left with some sharp pains, not all the time, they seem to just come and go, but also embarrasingly mainly when i need to use my muscles to push to go to the toilet. (sorry totally tmi). I had a scan following my mc and they think it was complete, I also feel ok in myself so am not overly worried about retained tissue. I'm just wondering if anyone else had similar pain and its normal, I guess everything is probably still getting back to 'normal' if theres such a thing. Thanks.


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Genie,

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

I too experienced odd pains after the initial awful cramps. I'm now 1 week on and only very occasionally getting the odd pain. They are getting less and less. 

I hope you're ok :hugs: Take care x


----------



## misscs

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

Everyone is different but thought Id tell u my story. I had a mmc and ERPC (not natural as was 10+5 and baby full sized :( ) I had cramping for some time, and still do. I had an infection post op so anti-b's but they didnt do much. Ive had scans and no retained 'products' but there was signs that id had an op so I think my body is just irritated still. Its been 5 weeks and still some soreness but much better than it was.

Hope ur pains end soon xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, first off, I'm so sorry for your loss.

I had a natural miscarriage at 12 weeks about 4 months ago. Everything passed quickly but it took several months for my body to fully recover. During each new cycle I would get very sharp pains that went beyond cramps and radiated throughout my body. I also would get pain during my more difficult bowel movements. I, of course, was rather terrified and had to convince my doctor that something wasn't right. It turned out my gp was right and that this was all "normal" and this was confirmed by my gynaecologist. He said that with miscarriages that happen suddenly that it's a shock to the system and sometimes takes a bit longer to heal. The pain has now gone away for me so there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

I hope you feel better soon so you can focus on healing emotionally.:hugs:


----------



## August79

Sorry for your loss *Hugs*

Sorry if this is TMI but did you have a problem with constipation during the pregnancy? I know that I would experience pains while at the potty and they seemed to get a lot better once I got back on schedule.


----------



## Genie

Starry night, that sounds very familiar and is reassuring. August79 I had no problems at all while pregnant, part of what made me feel the baby wasn't growing properly was that I wasn't feeling anything, not even a little more tired than usual.


----------

